# Half Marathon



## VanessaK (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi there, very long time since posting however do look in most days so feel that I normally do not have much to ask ! 
I have been training for a half marathon that I have coming up in the next few weeks this is the first one I have ever done so it will be very interesting to see how it all goes, fingers crossed I would like to run it all but we shall see....
My question really is the race is a morning start - All of my training has taken place in the evenings after work for short runs and my long run has always been Mid Sun afternoon (4-5)..I normally start my runs on blood btwn 7 and 8 so have a jelly baby or two to get me to that reading, on those runs i will prob have minimal / no insulin on board.

This may be really obvious but on the morning run what would be best to do? If I have my normal breakfast of porridge 40g carb 4 units of novo if I had 3 units instead would this be any good...

Or I have read that some people do not have any insulin but I think that I would be too high to start...

Or should I take a unit or 2 off my Glargine which I have at 7pm and take my Novo for breakfast as normal..

If I am overthinking it let me know but any solution would be gratefully received Thanks


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 4, 2012)

Ooh, is that the Great North Run? I've done it twice, loved every moment of it! When I did it I reduced my lantus the night before and also halved my breakfast dose of NovoRapid, then had a swig of the sports drinks they offer you on the route as well. I didn't get things perfect, but I made it to the end! I also carried some glucotabs in case I got hypo between drinks stops. I used to train on a Sunday morning and found if I went off with no novorapid my BG just went up and up. Could you try doing a long-ish run in the morning between now and then to test out a strategy? Then write down everything you did and your BG readings and see how you could make it better - unfortunately trial and error is the only way!

Hope you enjoy the race, do you know where you're starting yet? The first year I started right at the back and so it was quite slow, but the atmosphere was amazing, and people were lovely.

Good luck with it all!


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 4, 2012)

Don't forget the (waterproof!) sunscreen on the day! I got burnt the 2nd year I did it and loads of people got heat stroke.

Oh, and take a hanky with you because they play "Abide with me" at the start and it gets really emotional....


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 5, 2012)

Pigeon said:


> Don't forget the (waterproof!) sunscreen on the day! I got burnt the 2nd year I did it and loads of people got heat stroke.
> 
> Oh, and take a hanky with you because they play "Abide with me" at the start and it gets really emotional....



Thanks for the info, Pigeon! I'm doing the Great North Run for the first time - my first half marathon.

Richard


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Well DONE ! you two !  My 10yr old son is doing junior again this year for DUK.  South Shields Duk will be at cleadon park med ctr at "nook" to wave you on.      Everybody welcome to cheer you on     (i have about 150 pics of last years people who did it for Duk, there was over 600 competitors !)


----------



## VanessaK (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you pigeon for the info yes its the Great North Run and I am getting really nervous and a bit stressed hence the blathering on about the morning insulin... I will try on sunday to see if I can do a morning run test seems obvious now
On my runs I always have jelly babies with me to top up every couple of miles so I am goin to apply that to the GNR i will also have a small bottle of sports drink and a running water bottle - I have a fancy running belt ha ha Mind you when I am standing on the start line I will prob look like a pack horse as I will take my running jacket just in case, It rolls up small thank goodness.....
I really hope its not hot but thanks for the tip I'll slather on the sun screen ..
I am also starting at the back as I wasnt sure what time I would run it in so it'll be interestig to see what time I actually get over the start line 
Thanks again and I'll keep an eye out for the cheerers, and good luck to you Richard and to your son Hobie hope he enjoys the Junior run.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2012)

VanessaK said:


> Thank you pigeon for the info yes its the Great North Run and I am getting really nervous and a bit stressed hence the blathering on about the morning insulin... I will try on sunday to see if I can do a morning run test seems obvious now...



How did things go Vanessa?


----------



## VanessaK (Sep 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> How did things go Vanessa?


Hi Northener thanks for asking, it went really well I started off a little high but then had the 50 - min to hour walk to the start line as I was at the back, then did 5 miles tested at 8 so then every mile after that had one jelly baby per mile which kept me at a steady 8 which I was really pleased with. The whole day and run were amazing and I am so glad I did it, all the steel bands a rock ish band thrown in there the crowds the kids high fiveing you brilliant. Will more than likely do it all again next year and hope to improve on my time which was 2hr 59min not bad for a first one especially as I thought the late sweeper buses may get me


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2012)

Excellent Vanessa! Well done! That's a great time for your first one, especially when there are so many people and so much going on that you won't have experienced in training. You did a superb job of keeping your blood sugar levels balanced too!  Brilliant!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 20, 2012)

Well done Vanessa - sorry I didn't see when you posted, but I was marshalling on Dragon's Back Race in Wales then.

I know it's a bit late now, and you may already know about it, but since no-one on this thread has mentioned it, I will now - www.runsweet.com has lots of background physiology pages, plus case studies for various sports.


----------



## VanessaK (Sep 21, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Well done Vanessa - sorry I didn't see when you posted, but I was marshalling on Dragon's Back Race in Wales then.
> 
> I know it's a bit late now, and you may already know about it, but since no-one on this thread has mentioned it, I will now - www.runsweet.com has lots of background physiology pages, plus case studies for various sports.



Thanks for the replies Northener and Copepod I will check out Run Sweet and try and apply any new practices that they recommend to my next runs. Its always a nice feeling to have when you can apply the info that you learn about Diabetes to excercise and it does pay off... it makes it all the more achieveable to do things and not get scared of hypo's etc


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrarulations Vanessa!

I did the GNR on Sunday and enjoyed it - intend to do it again next year!

Richard


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry, been away for 2 weeks....

Just wanted to say Well Done Vanessa and Richard, really glad you both enjoyed the day.


----------

